
Show HN: Monday.com Competitor - hpen
http://kanception.io
======
fersho311
Thought I’ll leave some of my feedback in case it helps:

1\. I had to lookup what Monday.com is. I didn’t know what it was and it
Monday didn’t seem like a Kanban board.

2\. Our company already uses Jira, I probably cant get my company to switch.

3\. Maybe I can use kanception for my side projects. But I’ve been burned by
too many products that started off as free and then I had to migrate away once
they put in a pricing model (I usually work on projects with a few friends and
/user billing on most products didn’t make sense to us)

I like to try out new products and ideas, but for the reasons above I usually
stick to open source products unless the idea is extremely compelling.

~~~
hpen
Thanks for the feedback!

1\. Monday.com does have a kanban board. It also has the "list view" that they
show on the landing page. These same items can be viewed either as a kanban
board or as a list.

2\. Yeah, this is very true.

3\. It will eventually have a pricing model (if I can get any customers) but
there will remain a free version with all of the features available now.
Things that will cost money are features like: spreadsheet / document
attachment, linked accounts, and other business class features. If it fails
completely, it will end up open source.

------
hpen
A nested Kanban board. Roadmap: Team assignment, a Gantt chart, and a graph
view of the nested cards.

